# Missouri Field Hunt ??



## keeper2013 (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone ever do a field trip in Missouri ? I live in Missouri and I think it may be the worst state to collect in. There is just not to much to collect and the terrain is bad.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 24, 2014)

I grew up and spent my first 26 years in and around Kansas City, with trips down to the Ozarks.  I never went collecting but I went out often, and I would see a myriad of herps and inverts.  You've got different terrains, too -- grassy plains, wooded hills, the Ozarks themselves - all bustling with life.


----------



## Zigana (May 24, 2014)

Depends what you are looking for to collect. I''ve seen snakes, blue racer snakes(fun), green snakes, insects and mushrooms in the Ozarks. Missouri does have tarantulas but not seen very often.  Northeast Oklahoma close by also has, insects and lots of tarantulas. 

I find a lot just in my back yard to keep me busy. If you like jumping spiders they are plentiful, always around to collect and easy to care for.  What are you wanting to look for?


----------



## wastedwoodsman (May 26, 2014)

I think the only thing Missouri is good for finding is a bunch of golden orb weaver spiders... They kind of freak me out when they catch a bird and eat in above your back door... I sadly don't see much of anything else except maybe mosquitoes...


----------



## Tman86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Where at in Missouri do you live. I have no problems finding stuff myself. I find Aphonopelma hentzi, bark scorpions, black widows, numerous lizards including one of my favs the collard lizard, lots of snakes from speckled king snakes to timber rattlers, even found a glass lizard not long ago. I don't collect them, just admire them and take pics and send them on their way. Like freedumbdclxvi said there's a variety of terrain here. The animals are out there just have to know good places to look


----------



## keeper2013 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Missouri Hunt*

I live north of Kansas City. We do have a lot of snakes and I have 8 right now. Lots of small spiders, a few lizards and not much else. The Ozarks do have many critters to see and collect. The Mo/Ark border area has some large centipedes. I guess I'm just jealous of the desert areas.


----------

